# Quick Help "Firing order"



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

I need to know the order of cylinders as you look at the engine from left to right. I have a misfire on cylinder two. Thanks


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Quick Help "Firing order" (WhyNot08)*

I need to make a correction i don't need firing order i just need to know which is cylinder 2 from left to right.


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Quick Help "Firing order" (WhyNot08)*

third from the left , i believe ..... search?


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Quick Help "Firing order" (tolovevwistohatevw)*

Thanks got it!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Quick Help "Firing order" (tolovevwistohatevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tolovevwistohatevw* »_third from the left , i believe ..... search?

Wrong! Cylinder 1 is closest to the timing belt. Passenger side on transverse engines; front of car on longitudinal engines. So, cylinder 2 is next to cylinder 1.


----------



## tolovevwistohatevw (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Quick Help "Firing order" (JettaRed)*

FWD here, my bad


----------

